# Embarassing things in a LFS!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Here's a fun little topic, what embarrassing things have happened to you in a LFS?

i'll start it off,

A while back, after 3 times refusing to go to the washroom as we were out, my son decided the best place to empty his bladder in an the isle of a LFS. There below his feet when i was done looking at heaters i saw a massive puddle....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think someone else did that at April's :bigsmile:

Well at least you could blame it on a leaky tank (the store's not his!!!)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it was in a supply isle, lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> it was in a supply isle, lol


If you didn't tell the employees, that would probably have the staff searching high and low for a leak somewhere in their systems. Muahahahaha.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I had a pic of Shelley standing above a puddle? Apparently it was a leaky fish bag...lol. Looked good though...
I've also seen her catching large discus in her shirt like a fireman net! Jump! I'll catch! 
Helpers are always great to have on hand. : )

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275079,-122.835501


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that's funny...I think the only embarrassing thing I have ever done was at IPU. One of the open top tanks on the floor had a big 8-10" oscar or severum or something of the sort in it. I was playing around with it, sticking the tip of my finger in the water making him think it was food and he kept trying to get it. Was quite funny til I looked away for a split second and he latched on lol Scared the crap out of me lol even drew blood. Guess I deserved that lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Yeah I had a pic of Shelley standing above a puddle? Apparently it was a leaky fish bag...lol. Looked good though...
> I've also seen her catching large discus in her shirt like a fireman net! Jump! I'll catch!
> Helpers are always great to have on hand. : )
> 
> ...


I'm surely not one to toot my own horn, but there is *NO ONE* who can catch discus with their t-shirts like I can. And it looks GREAT on a resume


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol that's funny...I think the only embarrassing thing I have ever done was at IPU. One of the open top tanks on the floor had a big 8-10" oscar or severum or something of the sort in it. I was playing around with it, sticking the tip of my finger in the water making him think it was food and he kept trying to get it. Was quite funny until I looked away for a split second and he latched on lol Scared the crap out of me lol even drew blood. Guess I deserved that lol


Yes, you did deserve it!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Yes, you did deserve it!


lmao Grant!! Chris was there too & got a good laugh out of that one. Probably a good thing the shark tank is up high :bigsmile:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

haven't had any bladder leaks (thank goodness!) The worst thing so far was leaving my purchases behind on the counter when I left - twice, at the same store. Didn't notice till after I got home.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Yes, you did deserve it!


Lol, i second that. Cheers


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

my embarrassing moment . i was getting a fish out of an upper tank and the employee was getting it for me and i was looking at other fishes and i heard someone say here you go and i thought it was her giving me the fish. i was looking the other way when i went to grabbed for the fish and goosed her but on the ladder , i went redder then a tomato and she was kinda speechless lol . i quickly paid for my item and left


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

